# Wi-fi Direct is not working on HTC One V



## Radhesh Bhoot (May 3, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I have recently purchased the HTC One V cell phone and everything is going fine except WI-FI Direct feature...i can't transfer anything through it.... i have tested it with Samsung Galaxy S II i9100, it connects but doesn't send anything....

Have anyone faced this problem with HTC One V... or please tell me how to do it correctly....


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2012)

I don't have any idea about this feature as it is not there in my Incredible S


----------



## Nikhil Papani (May 7, 2012)

Same issue with me. WiFi Direct switches to active mode and gets paired with other devices as well but there is no WiFi direct option in the share tab .

Need to raise this concern ASAP.


----------



## Budius (Oct 22, 2012)

Nikhil Papani said:


> Same issue with me. WiFi Direct switches to active mode and gets paired with other devices as well but there is no WiFi direct option in the share tab .





hi guys,

HTC did implement the WiFi Direct connection but didn't implement any protocol to transmit anything over that connection.
I'm on the final stages and it's currently in open beta of developing an app to send files over WiFi direct at very fast speed.

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.budius.WiFiShoot

and it will work between HTC, samsung, nexus, etc, which ever device that have wifi direct support.

if you want it's there, and please, don't forget to put a good review.
thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow. This is interesting  
Will soon try it out in my Nexus for sure


----------



## shahebaj (Nov 11, 2012)

I know that wi-fi direct is not working in HTC ONE V because there is no wi-fi direct option in share button but there is an other strong way to share videos, files, data at a super fast speed between two android devices 
see this image 



 For more details go to  Alternative for Wi-Fi Direct Problem in Hic One V


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this info will try it....



shahebaj said:


> I know that wi-fi direct is not working in HTC ONE V because there is no wi-fi direct option in share button but there is an other strong way to share videos, files, data at a super fast speed between two android devices
> see this image
> View attachment 7629
> 
> For more details go to  Alternative for Wi-Fi Direct Problem in Hic One V


----------

